# Suggestions for 50 inch HD TV



## ruturaj3 (Oct 28, 2015)

1. Budget?
    60k - 70k
2. Display type and size?
    LED 48"-50"
3. Primary use of Tv/monitor?
    Mostly watching SD / HD Channels, watch HD movies from external HDD. Occasionally I will hook up PS4.
4. Ports Required?
    Standard
5. Preferred choice of brand?
    LG >> Samsung >> Sony
6. Any TV/monitor in consideration?

7. Any other info that you want to share.
    Since I am buying this TV for my weekend home, i don't require Smart or 3D features.


----------



## ruturaj3 (Nov 2, 2015)

After visiting couple of stores, I have decided to go for LG 49LF5530, cost will be around 68,900. As per Diwali offer I will get 1 Yr additional warranty on panel + dvd player + 2 months Airtel DTH + Scratch card ( gifts worth 5,79,900 ) + Flexi wall mount.


----------



## Minion (Nov 11, 2015)

congo on your purchase.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 11, 2015)

ruturaj3 said:


> After visiting couple of stores, I have decided to go for LG 49LF5530, cost will be around 68,900. As per Diwali offer I will get 1 Yr additional warranty on panel + dvd player + 2 months Airtel DTH + Scratch card ( gifts worth 5,79,900 ) + Flexi wall mount.



Congrats
What did u get in the scratch card?


----------



## ruturaj3 (Nov 15, 2015)

Got good deal from Vijay Sales, Mahim - 57k. In the scratch card got only 500 cash back. So final cost 56,500.


----------

